# The government is criminalizing small homes.



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

The first few paragraphs 
Tiny Homes Banned in U.S. at Increasing Rate as Govt Criminalizes Sustainable Living

By

*Justin Gardner

*-

*November 6, 2016

****

As the corporatocracy tightens its grip on the masses - finding ever more ways to funnel wealth to the top - humanity responds in a number of ways, including the rising popularity of tiny houses.

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/tiny-homes-banned-criminalize/


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Most 'tiny homes' I've seen are built as trailers.

Maybe it's that folks are worried that 'tiny homes' will turn into a 'tiny trailer park' AKA mobile slums.

Small homes (seen as "pocket neighborhoods" (http://pocket-neighborhoods.net/))
built on foundations are more likely to be accepted.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the reasons for jurisdictions to outlaw "tiny homes" is evident down in Barbados, homes that have no permanent foundation are called "chattle" houses down there. No permanent foundation, just rocks piled below the structure, no taxes leveed. I'm assuming it's much the same here in the good ol' U.S. of A.

Gotta feed the monster!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

First off the free thought project is run by a group called the free staters. These people believe there should be no cops, fire, ambulance, military, rescuers of any sort. They believe we should pay zero taxes. They believe all drugs should be legal and it should be legal to sell these drugs (including heroin) to your children. This is all fact. I have herd all this from multiple of their mouths. They also started something called the free state project and decide to do it here in nh.... In my home town.... Needless to say it has come to everything except an all out gun battle. Been in fisticuffs with a few of them. Their whole purpose is to disrupt the system. As to their artical they are pointing out nothing more than local building codes. Anything you can live in on axles that is 400sq feet or under is a camper. Anything over is a mobilehome. In my state you can't install and live in a mobilehome without a cement pad (i do about ten pads a year) and hurricane straps. Be careful with these free stater articles they are purely here to cause trouble. If you ever listen to a free stater fir the first 10 mins you are thinking that they have some good ideas, then they go off the deep end. Then you want to just murder them while they tell you they should be able to sell drugs to your kids.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> First off the free thought project is run by a group called the free staters. These people believe there should be no cops, fire, ambulance, military, rescuers of any sort. They believe we should pay zero taxes. They believe all drugs should be legal and it should be legal to sell these drugs (including heroin) to your children. This is all fact. I have herd all this from multiple of their mouths. They also started something called the free state project and decide to do it here in nh.... In my home town.... Needless to say it has come to everything except an all out gun battle. Been in fisticuffs with a few of them. Their whole purpose is to disrupt the system. As to their artical they are pointing out nothing more than local building codes. Anything you can live in on axles that is 400sq feet or under is a camper. Anything over is a mobilehome. In my state you can't install and live in a mobilehome without a cement pad (i do about ten pads a year) and hurricane straps. Be careful with these free stater articles they are purely here to cause trouble. If you ever listen to a free stater fir the first 10 mins you are thinking that they have some good ideas, then they go off the deep end. Then you want to just murder them while they tell you they should be able to sell drugs to your kids.


Ok thanks for the heads up. I truely didn't know. until today I never heard of them.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Let me know where the free staters are camped, I will Jake my straight piped Cat there at oh say 03:00 hours, see how that works with their no rules society, for about a week, (disclaimer , as long as there are no law abiding citizens within 2 mile) cause that thing is painfully loud,


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Here in South Carolina.
According to WPDE, tiny housing communities could become a reality in Horry County. “Some developers want to build tiny house communities in our area, which would require changes to the county law.” According to South Carolina zoning laws, tiny houses are either registered as a mobile home or an RV.April, 2016.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up. I truely didn't know. until today I never heard of them.


They do have some good points but then they go way out into left field. They have caused a ton of crap in my home town but i do really enjoy watching them pick their teeth up off the ground!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> Let me know where the free staters are camped, I will Jake my straight piped Cat there at oh say 03:00 hours, see how that works with their no rules society, for about a week, (disclaimer , as long as there are no law abiding citizens within 2 mile) cause that thing is painfully loud,


Would you please! i will ride shotgun!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Snopes says the OP is not true.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I seriously doubt tiny houses would be an issue where I live, the only requirements for a home here is a septic tank in order to get power and if it has a foundation it had 2 runs of 5/8ths rebar. Obviously electrical has to pass inspection


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I seriously doubt tiny houses would be an issue where I live, the only requirements for a home here is a septic tank in order to get power and if it has a foundation it had 2 runs of 5/8ths rebar. Obviously electrical has to pass inspection


Here in my town in nh we have no inspections. We have a law that if you build it and sell it you are liable for the electrical if something were to happen.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Snopes says the OP is not true.


Unfortunately snopes is also not always true. Their "revelations of the truth" are often left leaning and up for interpretation (or for sale). Which is why the media tries desperately to pretend they are a legit source for fact checking. They give their fake news some credibility.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> The first few paragraphs
> Tiny Homes Banned in U.S. at Increasing Rate as Govt Criminalizes Sustainable Living
> By
> *Justin Gardner
> ...


I don't believe this article is at all accurate. I believe it is fake (as well as old) news.

For the many cities with large groups of homeless people, tiny homes are one solution to help people get on their feet. Portland, Santa Cruz, Detroit and many places are developing tiny house villages.

There are homeless people who work but do not work at a level to be able to afford an apartment of a house. Usually, tiny house villages require that their residents are employed.

Tiny houses are a solution for many situations, as are travel trailers and RVs. Like all things, you can spend a whole bunch of money on them, or you can build one frugally and sensibly.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

In our chunk of desert, site built houses must be no less that 1500 Sq ft. Mobile homes no less than 1000. Campers and temporary quarters are allowed for up to a year on your property while you build.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't want a "tiny" home built next to me, let alone multiples. Sure, they may not look bad now but what happens in 5-10 years when they start falling apart, the people outgrow it, & start piling junk up in the yard & in makeshift outbuildings. Then your neighborhood looks like Sanford & Sun & your property values go to crap.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tsrwivey said:


> I wouldn't want a "tiny" home built next to me, let alone multiples. Sure, they may not look bad now but what happens in 5-10 years when they start falling apart, the people outgrow it, & start piling junk up in the yard & in makeshift outbuildings. Then your neighborhood looks like Sanford & Sun & your property values go to crap.


Well i look at it like, i don't pay your taxes and you don't pay mine, so mind your business.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Caribou said:


> OMG! I'm glad you didn't say that to Grimm. I don't think we have a mortician here. ALERT! Medical people please standby. :facepalm:


Why? It's true. The day my neighbor hands me a check for my property taxes is the day i will give a #@$& what they think about what i do with my own land. As long as im not breaking the law they can bite me. I wish someone would put up a crap hole next to me, i could use a smaller tax bill!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Well i look at it like, i don't pay your taxes and you don't pay mine, so mind your business.


But it starts to be their business when it starts to affect them.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> But it starts to be their business when it starts to affect them.


Yes and no. If you choose to live in a place like i do that has no zoning then you are giving up the right to care what other people are doing on the property they own. If you are the type who cares who moves in next door then you need to live where there is zoning. I personally will never live in a town with zoning. If a neighbor ever came over to tell me they didn't like my yard i would release my alano (hog dog) on them.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

There are places where everyone has to look the same as their neighbor and get permission to mow their own lawn. Some people like this sort of living. There are places where people are free to do what they want with their property as long as they do not break any laws. Some people like this sort of living.
The problem arises when a person of one group decides to move to the other type of area. People should decide what type of place they want to buy property in. 
If you move into an area and immediately start telling your neighbors what they can and cannot do you moved to the wrong area.
It is very easy to understand. Why do people try to make it so hard?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Unfortunately snopes is also not always true. Their "revelations of the truth" are often left leaning and up for interpretation (or for sale). Which is why the media tries desperately to pretend they are a legit source for fact checking. They give their fake news some credibility.


Snopes denies that Algore says he invented the internet yet you can find a clip on Youtube where he says that.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The federal government isn't criminalizing small homes. At the local level there are countless cities, town, and villages as well as over 3,000 counties in the US. There's no concerted action against small or tiny homes.

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_house_movement

The small house movement is a return to houses of less than 1,000 square feet (93 m2). Frequently, the distinction is made between small (between 400 square feet (37 m2) and 1,000 square feet (93 m2)), and tiny houses (less than 400 square feet (37 m2)), with some as small as 80 square feet (7.4 m2).[5

I understand small homes but tiny homes are a waste. Way too much money for so little space. They were talking about building tiny homes in Detroit at a cost of $60,000 each. That just makes no economic sense.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Well i look at it like, i don't pay your taxes and you don't pay mine, so mind your business.


Most tiny homes are built on trailers so in many jurisdictions, they're not taxed. What taxes are you talking about, exactly? When your crap shack takes money out of the pockets of everyone living around you, it IS my business. A friend of mine just sold her parents home of 30 years for 40% less than the going rate because the people on the property next to theirs built several little shacks & rented them out. For most people, their biggest asset is their primary residence. When what you do on your property decreases the value of my biggest asset by 40%, that's the definition of my business. You have the right to do what you want on your property, it's selfish & inconsiderate to do something that costs everyone around you money. Many talk about their rights, few consider their responsibilities to others. You sound like a millennial typing from your beanbag chair in your mommy's basement overcompensating for some shortage with a big bad dog. Grow up. It's not always about YOU.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tsrwivey said:


> Most tiny homes are built on trailers so in many jurisdictions, they're not taxed. What taxes are you talking about, exactly? When your crap shack takes money out of the pockets of everyone living around you, it IS my business. A friend of mine just sold her parents home of 30 years for 40% less than the going rate because the people on the property next to theirs built several little shacks & rented them out. For most people, their biggest asset is their primary residence. When what you do on your property decreases the value of my biggest asset by 40%, that's the definition of my business. You have the right to do what you want on your property, it's selfish & inconsiderate to do something that costs everyone around you money. Many talk about their rights, few consider their responsibilities to others. You sound like a millennial typing from your beanbag chair in your mommy's basement overcompensating for some shortage with a big bad dog. Grow up. It's not always about YOU.


Then they should have voted for zoning or bought a house in a town with zoning. Property tax, thats the tax i speak of. Maybe yours isn't that much, but up here we pay dearly. If you don't want neighbors then buy the land around you. As for most jurisdictions, most don't let you live in a camper for more than a year. Tiny home would fall into that. And if someone found a loop whole than who cares. We are over taxed as it is. And maybe just maybe they are busting their ass and their little trailer is all they can afford. No millennails here just a hard working farmer that doesn't give a crap what the Jones's think. They can move to a nice suburb if they don't like my yard!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Then they should have voted for zoning or bought a house in a town with zoning.


Your way of thinking is exactly why we have all the stupid laws we have. Freedom is for a moral society. We don't need laws to govern people who respect the rights of others along with their own rights. Laws are needed to protect others from people who couldn't care less about the rights of others. Laws & restrictions also drive up the price of property making it unobtainable to people on the lower end of the income spectrum. Those restrictions also make it hard if not impossible for people to build their own home & pay as they go. But as long as you get to do what you want the he!! With everyone else, right?

Why is it that all of the responsibility falls on your neighbors, not you? Why don't you either 1) move to where everyone else's house/yard looks like yours or 2) build your crap way off in the woods where it can't be seen by others & therefore wouldn't effect their property values. Why are things always someone else's responsibility and never yours? You're the only one with rights that matter?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tsrwivey said:


> Your way of thinking is exactly why we have all the stupid laws we have. Freedom is for a moral society. We don't need laws to govern people who respect the rights of others along with their own rights. Laws are needed to protect others from people who couldn't care less about the rights of others. Laws & restrictions also drive up the price of property making it unobtainable to people on the lower end of the income spectrum. Those restrictions also make it hard if not impossible for people to build their own home & pay as they go. But as long as you get to do what you want the he!! With everyone else, right?
> 
> Why is it that all of the responsibility falls on your neighbors, not you? Why don't you either 1) move to where everyone else's house/yard looks like yours or 2) build your crap way off in the woods where it can't be seen by others & therefore wouldn't effect their property values. Why are things always someone else's responsibility and never yours? You're the only one with rights that matter?


Do you know what zoning is? We don't have it in my town. Nobody here cares what i do and i don't care what they do! That's why the people who live here bought here because of people who can't mind their own business. If you want to write out a check to help pay my property tax (witch is almost 4 grand by the way) then i will care what you think. Besides the fact that driving down property values here actually helps those who can't afford a place. What restrictions? You can build a tar paper shack here and nobody cares...... Enjoy your zoning, you sound like a city person or at least someone from the burbs. Some people just don't understand country living.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Check you ordinance and the local taxes. My hometown figures that if you put a shed on cinderblock it is permanent and increases your taxes while if you put the same shed on wood blocks, even pressure treated, it is temporary and does not increase your taxes.


So when I redo my sheds foundation, I should take it off the blocks? artydance:

Gotta call my town! Course I need a new tax valuation as they say I have a hot tub. That got turned into tiny pieces.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I had a problem neighbor. Lived with it for a while. I finally bought the property. Now I can do what I want as I am my next door neighbor.
People who complain about their neighbor who is not breaking the law have a choice to make. They can live with it or change it. If the neighbor is not breaking the law it might be a good idea to move yourself. There has to be an area where people believe like you do. Move into that area instead of buying in an area where the people do not feel the same as you do.

I always look at the place I am going to buy before signing the papers. Maybe that is old fashioned today. It does seem to be a way of avoiding people and places you do not like.


----------

